# اريد عمل خليه شمسيه صبغيه



## sayedsarhan (14 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اريد طريقه عمل خليه شمسيه صبغيه
مع التوضيح بكيفيه حساب وتقدير الفولت والامبير الناتج من الخليه
وهل هذا له علاقه بحجم الخليه
وما هى النسبه بين الحجم وكميه الطاقه الخارجه
ارجو الافاده وشكراا​


----------



## sayedsarhan (15 أغسطس 2010)

*مفيش اى ردود*

وسط كل المهندسين العرب وكل الى دخلو وشافو الموضوع مفيش اى حد دخل يضيف معلومه او حتى رد 
مفيش حد يعرف اى حاجه عن الطاقه الشمسيه فى قسم الطاقه البديله والمتجدده
طب حتى اى حد يدخل يضيف اى رد 
دا انا بقى شكلى وحش اوى كل ما اضيف موضوع محدش يعبرنى
على العموم متشكرين انا برده استفد من المنتدى دى بكام معلومه


----------



## عاطف فهمي (19 أغسطس 2010)

sayedsarhan قال:


> وسط كل المهندسين العرب وكل الى دخلو وشافو الموضوع مفيش اى حد دخل يضيف معلومه او حتى رد
> مفيش حد يعرف اى حاجه عن الطاقه الشمسيه فى قسم الطاقه البديله والمتجدده
> طب حتى اى حد يدخل يضيف اى رد
> دا انا بقى شكلى وحش اوى كل ما اضيف موضوع محدش يعبرنى
> على العموم متشكرين انا برده استفد من المنتدى دى بكام معلومه


 
ولا تزعل يا أبو السيد..... الصبر جميل .... جايب لك شوية حاجات حلوة ....عن الخلايا الشمسية 
الصبغية .... علشان خاطر عيونك ... ولا تكون زعلان
http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Dye_Solar_Cells


----------



## sayedsarhan (23 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم ايدك ايوه كده انا كنت فقد الامل


----------



## checker6677 (23 أغسطس 2010)

*Constructing a Dye Sensitized Solar Cell*

تفضلو هذا المقاطع لصناعة الخلايا الشمسية الصبغية 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17SsOKEN5dE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxjLASCU46s&feature=related


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 أغسطس 2010)

أهلاً بك يا أخي سيد سرحان 

أرجو منك أن تفعل مايلي : 
1- ضع المؤشر على اسمي حتى ترى شكل اليد والاصبع 
2- اضغط زر الفأرة اليساري فتظهر لك نافذة 
3- اختر الملف الشخصي 
4- ستظهر لك إطاراً جديداً
5- ستجد فيه بعض المعلومات عني ، وفيها بعض القوائم - 
6- اختر منها : معلومات الاتصال 
7- ستجد عنواني على المواقع الالكترونية المعروفة ------------ اتصل بي 
سأساعدك بما أستطيع ...


----------

